# The Story of Edgar Sawtelle



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Has anyone else read and enjoyed this book? Reading about how Edgar's grandfather developed his own breed of dogs, made me think in some ways of how the German Shepherd was developed.. plus it's just such a good book..


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I read and enjoyed it a lot...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I have not read it, but I'm always up for a good book. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I had a hard time getting stuff done around the house until I finished it. Tom Hanks and Oprah have bought the rights to make it into a movie..


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I have trouble getting stuff done around the house - even when I'm not reading a good book. LOL!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It was a good book, read it 4 yrs ago or so, and I still remember it...that says something for me!
Books that don't touch me, I forget about the characters. I didn't like how it ended, but I guess they were leaving the ending up for us to imagine.
My sister writes and her books may not be scientifically correct, but you sure do remember her characters. Her second one will be published by the end of the year.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It was a good book, read it 4 yrs ago or so, and I still remember it...that says something for me!
Books that don't touch me, I forget about the characters. I didn't like how it ended, but I guess they were leaving the ending up for us to imagine.
My sister writes and her books may not be scientifically correct, but you sure do remember her characters. Her second one will be published by the end of the year.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

It was a horrible book. Totally unbelievable and science fiction.... I did not like the ending. I will not say it was a good or a bad ending for people who didn't read it.... I will just say that I didn't like it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

ksotto333 said:


> I had a hard time getting stuff done around the house until I finished it. Tom Hanks and Oprah have bought the rights to make it into a movie..


Oh no! I can't see as it would make a good movie_ at all_!



> I didn't like how it ended, but I guess they were leaving the ending up for us to imagine.


The ending was quite disappointing to me as well, but overall I enjoyed it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't think it would make a good movie either...it was disturbing.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> I don't think it would make a good movie either...*it was disturbing.*


True and maybe that's why it stood out so much in my own mind. It kept you reading, you know?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> True and maybe that's why it stood out so much in my own mind. It kept you reading, you know?


It kept me reading and got me pi$$ed off at the end.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I hated that book almost as much as I hated Kite Runner. I liked The Art of Racing in the Rain and A Dog's purpose.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

blehmannwa said:


> I hated that book almost as much as I hated Kite Runner. I liked The Art of Racing in the Rain and A Dog's purpose.


I liked Kite Runner, partly because it was based on fact.
Will have to look into "A Dog's Purpose:


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I hated the Sawtelle book because I had trouble with the style and the ending was disappointing. It had enough promise to keep me reading and I thought that it had potential to be great, but it kind of floundered--for me. I honestly don't recall all the details, I read a lot of books and sometimes all I can recall about any book is a general feeling. I just remember being very worried about the dogs.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I didn't like the ending either..I've read since that it's the same story line as Hamlet ..(I've never read)..I was telling my daughter about the comparison..and she connected it together.. my favorite book of all time is Losing Julia by Jonathan Hull..


----------

